# Bean stubble hunt.



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

had a great dry land hunt today in the fog. Birds were landing within feet of the blinds. What an awesome show. Sorry the quality sucks, camera phone. 10 greenies, 1 pintail, 1 gad.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Man, you S.D. guys are kickin ***...Nice work!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I gotta move out there


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice birds. How did the pintail look this late in the year?

Did you just use duck shells or did you have some goose decoys out too?

Good Hunting.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

looks like a little corn too


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Atta Boy!!

way to only shoot green!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> looks like a little corn too


Well ya not many do beans on beans so there will be corn stalks from the previous year. Nice hunt guys!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto here.Friend and I took a 'scouting' ride yesterday afternoon.Wow,about 40 miles from home we hit the jackpot.Glad we brought our gear.Fog lifted,sunny,near calm and we got 10 greenies and 2 Green Wings.By the way,never seen Green Wings in flooded corn before but we had a near continuous stream of them coming in.Also saw about a square mile of snows-biggest land concentration I've ever seen-and it kept growing.We stopped and just watched for awhile.Fall is just too darn short.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

dwshunt said:


> Nice birds. How did the pintail look this late in the year?
> 
> Did you just use duck shells or did you have some goose decoys out too?
> 
> Good Hunting.


5 dozen duck shells, 2 mojos, 2 dozen ghg full body honkers.

the pintail had good color but no sprig on the tail yet.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice hunt guys!! :beer:


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

You SODAKs got it made, I'm jealous!!!
Nice Hunt!

PD :wink:


----------

